# Tool to create new voicings for Lyngdorf DPA-1



## dougiles (Jun 27, 2011)

Unlike the MacIntosh version (MEN-220) of the Lyngdorf RP-1 (or the preamp version DPA-1), the voicing software does not let you create new voicings.

However, after taking a look at the McIntosh software, and the file structure of the Lyngdorf voicing files, after a lot of effort I created an excel macro sheet to be able to create your own voicings.

I've zipped it and it should be attached to this post.

You can create 6 different filters (stereo linked).

Useful for when the RoomPerfect is not so perfect and you want to add additional PEQ based on your REW measurements or whatever!

Doug


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do this Doug! :T


----------



## skatbelt (May 5, 2013)

Hi Doug,

I would like to thank you very much because your voicing tool is the holy grail for me because it allows me to eliminate some room nodes in my system. I have a small issue when switching to the custom voicing. Sometimes a loud short hum/distorted noise is comming out of my speakers when doing that. I don't have peaks in my custom voicing. Only parametric EQ dips, some -12db. Can it be that there is a small fault in the .voi files your tool creates? I am using TDAI2200 in stead of the DPA-1 but assume they work the same in this regard.

Alex

PS. two years after your original post, I hope you are still active on this forum


----------

